

Information is the Antidote to Fear: Wikileaks, the Law, and You - rickmode
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/12/information-antidote-fear-wikileaks-law-and-you

======
jdp23
excellent information, including this from a CRS (Congressional Research
Service) memo:

"we are aware of no case in which a publisher of information obtained through
unauthorized disclosure by a government employee has been prosecuted for
publishing it"

